# Qatar gets Fifa world cup 2022



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Good work morons, give it to a crappy 3rd world country where people are guaranteed to be robbed and killed (believe me it will happen, if it happened a lot in south africa this year it will defiantly happen in Qatar) noone really wants to take a vacation to an arab country anyways unless its called saudi arabia. the USA,Australia,Japan and Korea are all better candidates and have been robbed by this crap. 

anyways discuss


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

Well, Quatar is a pretty rich country and I expect good organisation from them. Not a lot of people coming for it, but good organisation. And I don't think anyone would've given the WC to Korea or Japan since they've been host in 2002. I think USA would be best option since the sport is growing in the states.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I think Sweeden or something would be cool too.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

anything but an arab country in my books, maybe saudi arabia or abu dhabi but thats it, and every arab country sucks at football anyways, australia deserved it and they were edged out probably because of money


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I think the country hosting should at least be half decent at football too. I mean, if you get an automatic spot you should be minimally worth the entitlement, apart from being really, really, really rich.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Iuanes said:


> I think the country hosting should at least be half decent at football too. I mean, if you get an automatic spot you should be minimally worth the entitlement, apart from being really, really, really rich.


they have never qualified for a world cup ever. and australia beat them 3-0, 3-0 and 4-0 in our last 3 matches with them last year. we should have got it or at least usa/japan


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

At least the country is quite rich and i hope they can pull of a good organization.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'm bummed because I was hoping that the US would get the bid so I could go to be second ever World Cup game but FIFA is pretty corrupt so the money the people who voted on the sites made it worth to them to screw the other candidates. If hadn't gone to the US I would have been more OK with the Aussies getting it as they actually field a good squad and have made past Cups.​ 
I'm down with FIFA saying they want to take the Cup new countries but to be so hypocriticial and act like money and influence wasn't involved is a disgrace.​


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Well...Qatar have a huge budget, something like 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 $!!!
They have money!
The world cup has never been hosted in that region.

And right now, FIFA is all about cultural diversity and s**t like this! And they preffer a system based on rotation: each continent getting the world cup and after one rotation has passed, they repeat it.

Annyway, f**k FIFA - 
The ones who decided on who gets the WC are a bunch of corrupt old people, who never played soccer in their entire life. Most of them don't even know the rules!

Just look at who makes such important decisions worth billions of dollars!!
Makes me sick!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

australia is the only continent to not have hosted it, and argentina got under the table more to give their vote to qatar, usa and australia are way way way better than qatar, in fact i think england,australia and the usa would have to be 3 of the best countries in the world


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Pure outrage is what it is. I would have loved to see it in the US but no0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o oil prevails again.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

When I heard it first I thought it had to be some kind of bad joke. 

Football is slowly becoming more popular in the US because the national team is actually doing pretty good and they give the world cup to a country where they barely have enough people to make a national team. The timing would have been perfect for the US.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

one host city has a population of just over 4000 ppl, another doesn't even exist yet!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Grrrrrr temps there get in the 115 120 range WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Grrrrrr temps there get in the 115 120 range WTF!!!!!!!!


To their credit...they said they will build ultra-modern-stadiums, with ultra sofisticated climate-controll devices.
Something like that.
So that the temperature inside the stadiums will be ideal for playing soccr. 

And i believe they will achieve this, because they have money!!! "oil-dollars"


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes but what about those poor bastards having to walk from here to there. Coming straight from lets say ANYWHERE besides the middle East to Qutar is gonna be kicking peoples asses.....I say there will be deaths....not from murder but from heat.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Yes but what about those poor bastards having to walk from here to there. Coming straight from lets say ANYWHERE besides the middle East to Qutar is gonna be kicking peoples asses.....I say there will be deaths....not from murder but from heat.


I hear ya!

And if i've heard correctly...in Qatar, alcohol is banned in public areas. And so is KISSING!!!

I say let's ban Qatar!! :bye02::sign04:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Say WHHHAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT that is the dumbest thing I have eva herd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I can understand the no alcohol in public places but no kissing? :confused03:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Say WHHHAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT that is the dumbest thing I have eva herd!!!!!!!!!!





Rauno said:


> I can understand the no alcohol in public places but no kissing? :confused03:



Muslim Law! :boo01:



> Fooball fans wanting to attend the FIFA Club World Cup in Abu Dhabi on December 8-18 will have to abstain from drinking and kissing in public, in keeping with Muslim sensitivities – the same may apply for the 2022 World Cup in Qatar.
> Footbal fans are excitable people and I don’t see them abstaining from drinking in restaurants, and the official alcohol sponsor might feel shortchanged.
> But hey, Fifa knows best – or do they?


http://blogs.timeslive.co.za/common-dialogue/2010/12/06/no-kissing-or-drinking-during-abu-dhabi-fifa-world-cup/



> QATAR: Public kissing lands married couple in hot water
> The couple was first rebuked by authorities in Qatar for kissing in public along the beach. So the two Lebanese expats argued that they were married and were doing nothing wrong.
> 
> But the plea, ironically, put them in even more trouble, as their union was judged unlawful by a court in this conservative Muslim Persian Gulf country.
> ...


http://thisfuckingwar.blogspot.com/2008/12/qatar-public-kissing-lands-married.html


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Cash Rules Everything Around Me, C.R.E.A.M./Get the money; dollar, dollar bill, y'all..

Russia and Qatar hmm.. Crème de la Crème ..


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Cash rule, still don't nothing move but the money....

I wonder how much grease these FIFA execs are getting.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

G_Land said:


> Say WHHHAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT that is the dumbest thing I have eva herd!!!!!!!!!!


Some emirates have more forward-thinking emirs. Qatar is not one of them.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

There's no chance in hell the English fans aren't not going to drink, our football team sucks, so they're going to want to get fucked up. That's the way it works. They pay thousands of pounds to go to obscure countries and watch our team suck shit, they're going to drunk copious amounts of alcohol, there's no stopping them. However, I can see why Fifa picked Qatar, the whole building temporary stadia, then knocking them all down and giving the raw materials to African villages made sense for FIFA's image. Other than that reasoning it's awful though, why didn't the Aussie's think of that? They need something to go well for them, The Ashes certainly isn't. (Banter aimed at UFC_Owns)


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> There's no chance in hell the English fans aren't not going to drink, our football team sucks, so they're going to want to get fucked up. That's the way it works. They pay thousands of pounds to go to obscure countries and watch our team suck shit, they're going to drunk copious amounts of alcohol, there's no stopping them. However, I can see why Fifa picked Qatar, the whole building temporary stadia, then knocking them all down and giving the raw materials to African villages made sense for FIFA's image. Other than that reasoning it's awful though, why didn't the Aussie's think of that? They need something to go well for them, The Ashes certainly isn't. (Banter aimed at UFC_Owns)


were losing 1-0 we'll be alright, and seriously when was the last time you said hey do you know whats a great place to have a great holiday? usa? nope. Australia? nope. England? nope. New Zealand? nope. Spain? nope. thats right Qatar!!!!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's being rumoured that Shane Warne is going to return, you know it's going badly when you're considering wheeling a 41 year old way past his prime leggie out of retirement to try and salvage things. That's how bad your spin options are currently. Xavier Doherty, a man picked purely because he happens to release the ball with his left hand, which meant he'd be guaranteed to get KP out cheaply, bowled awfully. He did get Pietersen out, but that was after he'd added over 200 runs to the board. Johnson is shot technically and mentally. Bollinger bowled horrendously. Ryan Harris looks like your only good bowler ATM, and he's almost as injury prone as Shaun Tait. Then there's the batting. Hussey's in superb form, Watson's been looking good but he doesn't know how to score centuries, and after that it's not looking promising at all. Katich is injured, Ponting can't buy a century, Clarke is struggling with his back and also in poor form, and the less said about Marcus North the better. North would be best off batting 8 and being your frontline spinner, he's surely a better option than Xavier Doherty. Australia look done, The Ashes are going to be coming back with England, you know it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

even if you weren't lying through your teeth i dont care because the 2011 rugby world cup is ours haha


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

With the way world politics and oil dependency is going, I very much doubt Qatar will even exist come 2022.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> *There's no chance in hell the English fans aren't not going to drink, our football team sucks, so they're going to want to get fucked up. That's the way it works. They pay thousands of pounds to go to obscure countries and watch our team suck shit, they're going to drunk copious amounts of alcohol, there's no stopping them. *However, I can see why Fifa picked Qatar, the whole building temporary stadia, then knocking them all down and giving the raw materials to African villages made sense for FIFA's image. Other than that reasoning it's awful though, why didn't the Aussie's think of that? They need something to go well for them, The Ashes certainly isn't. (Banter aimed at UFC_Owns)


LOL!

They will have to improvise.

Fill empty bottles of Coke or Pepsi with alcohol...or stuff like that!
They'll find a way! :thumb02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> With the way world politics and oil dependency is going, I very much doubt Qatar will even exist come 2022.


This. I agree with this.


----------

